# Sally Hansen Summer Solstice Collection



## Dawn (Aug 24, 2018)

Everyone wants the maximum mileage from their nail color when traveling. From surfing the waves to sunning on the sand, Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Summer Solstice Collection has the life-proof polish for every summer adventure. Make your summer get away one to remember with the *“Summer Solstice”* collection which features 8 new, exotic shades.

●       *After Altar *Take it to the dancefloor post-vows in a soft & subtle light nude
●       *Forever Together* It’s fate! Raise a glass to a go-with-anything dusty purple
●       *Golden Glow* Extend your summer glow with this metallic gold
●       *I Lava You* Whisper sweet nothings donning a perfectly pearly pink (available in a duo pack with Miracle Gel*™* Top Coat)
●       *Just Wanna Have Sun* Enjoy bright, sunny days in a red-orange tint that evokes a tropical sunset (available in a duo pack with Miracle Gel*™* Top Coat)
●       *Koi Coral* Spend days snorkeling in a cool coral shade 
●       *Ocean Daze *Pick a marital-minded mint crème shade for your seaside escape 
●       *Sea Gals* Make it a magical mermaid moment in this shimmery aqua blue


















The *Sally Hansen Summer Solstice Collection *Retails for *$9.99 each* and is available at *Walgreens*


----------

